# Texas Mesquite Shadow Box Table



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

A guy at work is from Texas and wanted a coffee table made from native wood..Mesquite. The wood actually came from his brother's land. He had it planed with only a little millwork required to get everything square. First time I've ever worked with Mesquite. It cuts like butter with sharp blades but recommend using a mask because the dust is so fine. 

Anyway, here's what a a few hours resulted in today. Nothing fancy, just straight cuts and joinery. I used dowels to join the legs along with pocket screws. I made a frame inside the frame for the shadow box. The legs are 4x4x18 and the rest is a combination of 1" and 3/4" thick stock. This thing is heavy heavy heavy and sure to break a toe if challenged. 

I will post more once I get the final sand/finish and the glass cut.


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice looking table. Looks heavy! What type of finish is going on it?


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

that is nice! your not planning on staining that are you?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that is one seriously solid looking table.  Fantastic work. I've admired your work for a long time and if there is one thing that sticks in my mind about your work it's..............not your miters, not your tapers, not your joinery, not your finishes...........it's your patriotic attitude and your love for your country and the men and women who protect it. I salute your work and your devotion to your country. Fantastic work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

JEC559 said:


> Nice looking table. Looks heavy! What type of finish is going on it?


 
Both me and the recipient have been experimenting on the finish. Stain wasn't even considered for this one. We have a few different oil products we've been testing so pretty sure we'll have a winner shortly. The wood is so nice I don't even want to put any clear coat on it.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> Wow, that is one seriously solid looking table.  Fantastic work. I've admired your work for a long time and if there is one thing that sticks in my mind about your work it's..............not your miters, not your tapers, not your joinery, not your finishes...........it's your patriotic attitude and your love for your country and the men and women who protect it. I salute your work and your devotion to your country. Fantastic work. Thanks for sharing.


Kenbo,
Thanks for your kind words. I am very fortunate to have a little talent and more so the opportunity to share it with others to enjoy. I've said it many times but I truly enjoy seeing people react over any monetary benefits. My wife knows more than anyone that I "donate" more money and time than I am willing to admit. 

Quick story on this table, the recipient picked the table up last night because I thought best to get the glass cut before we finish it just in case it gets a scratch or nick during that process. Today at work he mentioned he was up past midnight sanding it, said he couldn't put it down after he started. He's like a kid in a candy store. I had to mention becuase he found this post via a Google search so he's probably keeping up with the post....:laughing:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Update with initial applicatin of finish*

Here's a quick update with the inital application of some oil finish. It's currently at the glass shop getting fitted up, due for pick up tomorrow. Pics to follow....enjoy.


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice work! I really like the clean lines, and it certainly does look heavy.


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

brother you do some great work...that is one stout looking table..


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful table!
Beautiful sentiment!!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome table! How much of that wood does your friends brother have, I think it's perty!


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Wow, that is one seriously solid looking table.  Fantastic work. I've admired your work for a long time and if there is one thing that sticks in my mind about your work it's..............not your miters, not your tapers, not your joinery, not your finishes...........it's your patriotic attitude and your love for your country and the men and women who protect it. I salute your work and your devotion to your country. Fantastic work. Thanks for sharing.


 
Good words Kenbo. You probably agree - we could use a little more of this in our own country!


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't you just love the way mesquite sands out?? Feels like glass! Good looking table, similar to the one I did last summer. Are you going to fill that gap with anything or just leave it? I filled some cracks like that with epoxy and it turned out really nice. I've always worried about mesquite continuing to crack if not filled, though I have no proof or history data to show it will; just my thoughts. Again, looks really nice.


----------

